# Erstad focused on health, outfield



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Erstad focused on health, outfield

By Mike Scarr / MLB.com

TEMPE, Ariz. -- Darin Erstad is a link to the Angels' past, but a simple question remains about the extent of his future. 
It's not that his playing career is in jeopardy; it's just the number of days that are left in his career as an Angel.

Erstad is a free agent at the end of this season, and the Angels are a crowded organization, which means, if recent history is any indication, the three-time Gold Glove winner will be working out for another team this time next spring.

Troy Percival, Troy Glaus, Bengie Molina and Jarrod Washburn have all left as the club elected to go with younger players. Now Erstad, along with Adam Kennedy, finds himself in a similar situation: a member of the 2002 World Series champs with a replacement at the ready.

None of this can be an immediate concern for Erstad, though, who is just trying to get ready for the season.

"You know what, it's day to day," Erstad said. "It's just day to day. That's all I know."

Erstad is making the move back to center field this season after two years at first base. Casey Kotchman, considered nearly Erstad's equal at first, is taking over there and Erstad established his defensive credentials with an aggressive style in center that netted him a pair of Gold Gloves.

First, however, Erstad must return to the lineup on a regular basis. A bone spur in his left ankle stole eight days from the 31-year-old this spring, and the rust showed on Tuesday when he returned to go 0-for-3 with two strikeouts. He responded well by going 3-for-3 in Wednesday's win over the Giants.

Erstad said if this were the regular season he would have played through the pain, but he took advantage of the Cactus League schedule to rest his ankle.

"It will be fine," Erstad said.

But as if fighting through his ankle problem weren't enough, Erstad has also developed soreness in his left arm as he tries to work through the throwing demands that are placed on an outfielder.

The setback reduced Erstad's role to DH on Wednesday.

"Right now, his arm is lagging a little bit and that is why he is DHing," manager Mike Scioscia said. "He should be fine to open the season."

Erstad said it is nothing that he didn't expect.


----------

